# Lee County FL Chickens



## Jenni (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a petition for allowing chickens in lee county: http://www.causes.com/actions/1730844-petition-to-allow-backyard-poultry-flocks-in-lee-county-fla


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so glad that another Fl county is getting on the "keeping backyard chickens" bandwagon. I'm still waiting on the results for Duval county on the new keeping pet chickens in the city thing going on here.


----------



## flrn (May 17, 2013)

How has Lee county made out on the chicken allowance status? I live in PT Charlotte, and would like to see our ordinance changed for backyard chickens. What was the process that you have done so far?

Katherine


----------

